# عود بالمسك غني عن التعريف بالجملة



## ام اسامة (28 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 

عندي عوود بالمسك للي حابه اتاجر فيه عليه طلب واايد الكيلو 400 ريال اتجي نفس غرشة التانج 
​ 


​


----------



## tjarksa (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: عود بالمسك غني عن التعريف بالجملة*

الله يرزقك يام اسامة .


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: عود بالمسك غني عن التعريف بالجملة*

الله يووفقك اختي ويرزقك من وااسع فضله


----------



## ام اسامة (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: عود بالمسك غني عن التعريف بالجملة*

وياكم ان شاء الله


----------

